# Show Help!!



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Im looking on the GCCF list of upcoming shows to see when the next one is for Burmese that I can enter Pumba into.
There is one at Godmanchester (near me) on 2nd August by Eastern Counties Cat Society. But because this club dont have a link to their website and when i Google them i cannot find them - how do i know whether this show is for Burmese or not?

Sorry im probably being completely thick and its all new to me!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Eastern counties is an all breed show so yep, Pumba can be entered into it.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

If you go on the wood green web site, you will find list of whats going on/dates and there should be links to the organizers.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I've just sent you a PM with the SM's address and phone number so you can get a schedule/entry form.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Sorry im probably being completely thick and its all new to me!


*Ahhh, you're not thick. We all had to learn at one time
I still don't know very much about GCCF though, lol.*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks all you have been a great help!

I will prob look like a rabbit caught in the headlights when i attend my first show! LOl
My OH said he would come with me for support though!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

We all went through it lol. I remember our first show which was in 2002. It was a horrendous experience and we had no one to help us at all


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

We are not far from Godmanchester so I might pop along to this show as I am in the process of enquiring if I can show Toby my Tonkinese so it would be nice to get some experience.

If you want a cat fan to go with then give me a shout.

XX


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> We all went through it lol. I remember our first show which was in 2002. It was a horrendous experience and we had no one to help us at all


*Same here It was scarey, lol.
Thats why I say to anyone if they want to, ask be penned by me and i'll help all I can. I'm doing that at the next show I do with someone*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I do think it's so much better if you have someone with you at your first show to help you during the day.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I will prob look like a rabbit caught in the headlights when i attend my first show! LOl
> My OH said he would come with me for support though!


You will be fine, the scarest bit is vetting in. Then it will all be plain sailing. If you get stuck, ask someone penning up near to you. I have never known anyone be unfriendly to someone requesting help. Do you have your show bag list ready


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I had no one to help at my first show. I just watched what everyone else did. There's nothing to it, no need to worry.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You will be fine, the scarest bit is vetting in. Then it will all be plain sailing. If you get stuck, ask someone penning up near to you. I have never known anyone be unfriendly to someone requesting help. Do you have your show bag list ready


Show bag????? No. Maybe you will be kind enough to tell me the sorts of things i will need?....................


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

No one offers help, if you need it you have to ask, but thats the same in all registries.

For showing GCCF specifically you need:

white fleece blankets or vet bed
white litter tray
white water bowl
white food bowl

Then stuff you need for any show :

vaccination card
usual litter
litter scoop
bottle of water
cat food
disinfectant of choice and cloth or wipes to clean your pen
kitchen roll - handy
grooming stuff inc nail clippers, tweezers anything you need
food and drink for humans
directions to show
copy of schedule or classes entered, and pink slip if you can not remember cats ped name and parents names - always check your catalogue details the minute you get it
hubby's credit card, and
your cat looking his/her best in a cat carrier

They are the basics really, you can go overboard, I end up taking stuff I never need just incase. I can write you out a blow by blow account of what to do on arrival and expect during the day if you like.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes hubby's credit card is a MUST


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Same here It was scarey, lol.
> Thats why I say to anyone if they want to, ask be penned by me and i'll help all I can. I'm doing that at the next show I do with someone*


I am going to my 1st show this month without my kitten as as she will be a few days too young to show -  and I am hoping to get help from Wendy on my 1st show with the kitten


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> I am going to my 1st show this month without my kitten as as she will be a few days too young to show -  and I am hoping to get help from Wendy on my 1st show with the kitten


You won't go wrong with Wendy, she is an angel, a great breeder and a fantastic person  Hope you have a wonderful time at your first show when you visit


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> You won't go wrong with Wendy, she is an angel, a great breeder and a fantastic person  Hope you have a wonderful time at your first show when you visit


Wendy does seem really nice - she has been really really helpful over the last few weeks and not too far away from me which is nice

Cant wait to go to the Gateshead show and it will be nice to relax and walk round and gets tips and of course look at gorgeous cats!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> I am going to my 1st show this month without my kitten as as she will be a few days too young to show -  and I am hoping to get help from Wendy on my 1st show with the kitten


You're in good hands


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks everyone I do my best, lol.
Gateshead show is 10 mins from my door You're welcome to come over for a cuppa & a play with the kittens if you want*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, Thanks everyone I do my best, lol.
> Gateshead show is 10 mins from my door You're welcome to come over for a cuppa & a play with the kittens if you want*


Might just do that! The show is on for 2 days... do you reckon it best to go to the show on the Sat or Sun? or is it no difference?


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

We are going to the show at Gatehead. We will be there for both days, but usually find that the Sunday is quieter, somehow. I have no idea why, because whilst there are often fewer cats there on a Sunday, it is usually not a massive decrease on the entry for Saturday. And as for what you need for a TICA show -well, much the same as Saikou said, except that the stuff you put in your pen can be any colour you want and you can also take a favourite bed for your cat too - just make sure it's not too big for the pen!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sunday is quieter as Caryll said Depends what you prefer really. You're both very welcome to pop round
I cheat, I have sturdi shelters for Tica, lol.*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sunday is quieter as Caryll said Depends what you prefer really. You're both very welcome to pop round
> I cheat, I have sturdi shelters for Tica, lol.*


Aye we will pop round - thank you v much!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yipee, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Caryll, it won't let me send a PM, says you have reached your quota, lol*


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Just emptied it, Try again!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, ok, sent*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've heard loads of people say tica titles are easy to get. I don't think they are easy at all after looking at the points you need to get etc... i think maybe it might just be quicker? but i say think as i ain't a clue.

I do think yes it's down to which show format you prefer. Having viewed a TICA show it looks great but I think the way te GCCF show is run is what I personally would prefer.

If you can show at each one and see what you fancy, or, do all three!!! if you have lots of money LOL


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> I've just sent you a PM with the SM's address and phone number so you can get a schedule/entry form.


Could you send me these details too as I cannot find it anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this for the eastern counties show? if so entries have now closed.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

it was yes, i have been trying for weeks to find contact info.

oh well i will just have to go along for a look instead


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Is this for the eastern counties show? if so entries have now closed.


They may still take entries, they sometimes do for few more days after the closing date is reached


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No, I sent off for the schedule late and the manager said I could enter but had until this weekend gone then that was it she was shutting. I am not showing there now after all that lol.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> No, I sent off for the schedule late and the manager said I could enter but had until this weekend gone then that was it she was shutting. I am not showing there now after all that lol.


O Right, if that what she said  when are you showing again Vicki??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'll pm u


----------

